# Old Crunch ca4125..info?



## kr-15 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey guys, I recently picked up this amp and cant seem to find any info about it. I found 125x4 at 4ohm, but thats all i could find. Model number is ca4125. Fused at 60a. Any of you guys familiar with this? I found some like this with a black heatsink, nothing about this heat sink.


----------



## kr-15 (Apr 12, 2012)

nada?


----------

